# Dead Crows



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

The Highways Agency found over 200 dead crows on the A35 in Cheshire recently, and there was concern that they may have died from Avian Flu. A Pathologist examined the remains of all the crows, and, to everyone's relief, confirmed the problem was NOT Avian Flu. The cause of death appeared to be from vehicular impacts. However, during analysis it was noted that varying colours of paints appeared on the bird's beaks and claws. By analysing these paint residues it was found that 98% of the crows had been killed by impact with trucks, while only 2% were killed by cars. The Agency then hired an Ornithological Behaviourist to determine if there was a cause for the disproportionate percentages of truck kills versus car kills. The Ornithological Behaviourist quickly concluded that when crows eat road kill, they always have a look-out crow to warn of danger. They discovered that while all the lookout crows could shout "Cah", not a single one could shout "Truck"..


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Ta dah! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Stone the crows! That punchline made me wince :roll:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: LMAO!!! Brilliant!!


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

PMSL! :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spen23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Haha


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: Very good


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Taxi for one lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

